# I'd like a waffle with cream, jam, and ice cream, please.



## japanilainen

Hei!

I posted a question recently about ordering hernekeitto, got an answer, I've been using the phrase ever since!

I would also like to order "vohveli" and but am stuck with what I should say, when I want to order it with "cream, jam, and ice cream" (I know, it's perhaps loaded with calories but I love it! )

Haluaisin vohvelin kermaksi hilloksi jätskiksi?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_*Haluaisin / Otan* vohvelin kerman, hillon ja jäätelön *kanssa /kera*. Jätskin kanssa _is informal. 

GOM


----------



## japanilainen

Kiitos, nyrpeä vanha mies!


----------



## etrade

japanilainen said:


> Kiitos, nyrpeä vanha mies!



Just like people would say in E-P


----------



## japanilainen

etrade said:


> Just like people would say in E-P


Does that possibly mean that I belong here already? I'm flattered!


----------

